# Russian Freighter Report



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, my daughter had soccer today so I got a late start. My son and I put in at Sherman Cove around 3 PM and headed out in the muddy waters through a somewhat rough Pensacola Pass. It was three's and fours out on the ride out the Russian Freighter. I had never fished this site before but we were the only ones out there. Seas seemed to be building but I was tired of every weekend being like this and decided to tough it out for a bit. 

We had live shrimp for bait and my son hooked what I believe to bea lesser amberjack (the dark streak doesnt go all the way to the dorsal). This was his first amberjack and the first on my boat. It was 24' inchesso we snapped a shot and released it. We caught two lane snapper, a red (released), and got broke off a couple times with some suspected grouper. By thenit was getting dark and we had a rough ride in. Maybe next weekend will be a bit smootherbut it was nice to get a line wet.

Hope everyone had a great Saturday. Just caught the end of the weather and it looks like the rain is back tommorow. Here are a few pics with my son displaying the fish.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Great pics and report. I was given a sheet once by a FWC officer that told the difference between lesser and greater. The lesser has gills going from top to bottom of the gill plate. The greater has a gap on both ends. Hope this helps in the future.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice report guys-- congrats on the catch. Wish I had been out


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on identifying the difference between the two amberjack. We also saw the commercial fishing boat on the way out about 5 miles out it seemed when i passed it.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

what are the coordinates to the frieghter and how far out is it??


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *ltsheets (4/6/2009)*what are the coordinates to the frieghter and how far out is it??




"San Pablo" AKA Russian Freighter 30 11.333' N 87 13.057' W



Full list here...

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/documents/ArtificialReefMASTERlist19Sept08.pdf 



More info here...

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/Marine-ArtificialReefs.php


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, Thanks for shareing.


----------

